# Canon i sensys MF-4018 printer



## Progers (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello, I am new at FreeBSD, but before I will install it, I want to know if my printer Canon i sensys MF-4018 will work on FreeBSD. Because I can't start this printer on Ubuntu 12.04 and KUbuntu 13.10 and OpenSUSE.
I found some drivers on the official site to MF-4010 but I don't know if it will work on FreeBSD. If anyone knows if this printer works on FreeBSD, please send a reply to this topic. Sorry for my English.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2014)

It appears this printer requires manufacturer Linux drivers.  Those might work on FreeBSD, but getting them to work is probably much easier on Linux.

http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-i-Sensys_MF4150_AKA_imageCLASS talks about a similar model which probably uses the same drivers.


----------

